# Mixing pigeon breeds?



## Wildman6 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 3 Pigeons 2 are supposed to be homing pigeons and 1 is supposed to be a Roller. I wanted to know if I could put them in the same cage, and if they would mix? If they did mix would the roller/homing babies not roll?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

do you know if they are hens or cocks? and if you have three and 1 is a female the males will try to breed with the female no matter what breed it is..if the homers are a male & female breed them and then i would suggest find out what your roller is ( male / female)and get a mate for it, yes they can be lofted together. but keep an eye that they DON'T MIX if you don't want them too..as far as the rolling in a mix breed i think it all depends on the genetics..


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

mixes may or may not tumble. I would keep breeds sperate and save yourself a lot of trouble. When i first got into the fancy, i bought up a ton of different breeds, realized my mistake and sold most of them. I'm still in the processed of selling, but i have 5 lofts and one of them is broken into 2 so i can mange it for the moment. Keeping rollers and homers if fine if you don't want to fly them. If you want to fly them i would highly advise to keep them separate. Two different breeds with two way different flying performances. Rollers will kite up with your homers and not roll, once they drop, which will be sooner than homer, they will make the homers drop too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wildman6 said:


> I have 3 Pigeons 2 are supposed to be homing pigeons and 1 is supposed to be a Roller. I wanted to know if I could put them in the same cage, and if they would mix? If they did mix would the roller/homing babies not roll?


 it depends on what is important to you.. any performance breeds even mixed ones can be flown or let out around the loft..except for maybe the older homing pigeon as it may fly off. three pigeons is an off number. so unless they are a trio like two hens and a cock they may get along.. but then you may have trouble if you have two cocks and a hen.. if they have plenty of room usually the can work it out..but it would be good to try to have pairs. mixing breeds usually cancels out the quailites of the specfic breed and you just get a nondiscript pigeon..which is fine if that is what you want and you can keep them for the long run or the rest of their lives as not too many people would want mixes.


----------

